# Boun Beans?



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Any thoughts on London-based roaster Boun Beans? I saw their appearance on BBC Dragon's Den a while ago - IIRC their owner claimed to be exclusively focused on grade 1 beans, especially from Ethiopia, and he took some heat from one or two of the dragons because of his "high" prices (however, as far as I can see they don't seem too far out of line with most other speciality roasters). I've seen no discussion of them in the forum to date and would be interested to hear if anyone's tried them, and if so, how you rate them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've tried traditional ethiopian coffee ,roasted that style in a restaurant . It's along way of the roasts of other specialty roasters.


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

Ifound them to be pretty nice, lots of chaff though but lovely flavour.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I bought green beans from him a couple of years ago. They were good quality Gr1 E. Yirga cheffe from the Konga woreda, at the right sort of price for 1kg amounts.I later tracked the beans (or similar) down to Small Batch Roasting and Falcon Speciality.Here is an earlier tv appearance that I turned up at the time.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=886kZVIWlNY


----------



## francis247uk (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi, apologies to bump an old thread but searched today on here and couldn't find anything for these guys except this thread;

- I don't work for them or anything however I'm a huge fan in particular of their Costa Rica San Antonio beans (Dark Roast) - probably my favourite beans I've tried to date alongside Adams + Russell Timor Grade 1.

Both are very smooth, no bitterness - so they come highly recommended from me!

(Emailed them today and they've just started a subscription service too which is great)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They are a forum advertiser

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56711-cfuk-advertisers-list/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=846707&embedComment=846707&embedDo=findComment#comment-846707


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

just ordered a few bags using their discount. Free 1st class delivery on top, lets give them a spin and see what we get!


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I remember seeing them on Dragon's Den and wondering what this mention of "grade one" beans was about. Not heard it mentioned by roasters I've used previously. Is most specialty coffee grade one as standard?


----------

